# GUI Prototyp erstellen



## soad (14. Nov 2006)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tool/Graphikprogramm/wasweißich, dass das einfache Erstellen eines GUI-Prototypen ermöglicht. Dabei soll die GUI keinerlei Funktionalität besitzten. Also, einfach eine Benutzeröberfläche, wo ich ein paar Buttons, Textfelder, usw. "zusammenklicken" kann. 

Habe bereits den VisualEditor von Eclipse verwendet, aber der ist eigentlich für meine Zwecke (also keinerlei Funktionalität) zu mächtig. Ist das eigentlich mit Dreamweaver oder Photoshop zu realisieren?

Falls Ihr Tipps habt, wie man das einfach bewerkstelligen kann, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!

sg,
soad


----------



## Wildcard (15. Nov 2006)

Relativ einfach geht das mit Netbeans. Hier wird allerdings auch eine funktionsfähige GUI erstellt.
Trotzdem denke ich das es auf diese Weise einfach geht als den Mist selbst zu zeichnen  :wink:


----------



## byte (15. Nov 2006)

Dreamweaver ist ein Programm zum Erstellen von Webseiten, das hat mit GUI nun gar nix zu tun. Und Photoshop ist ne Bildverarbeitung. Wenn Du nie Komponenten nicht selbst malen willst, nützt Dir das also auch nix.

Microsoft Visio hat ein Shape zum Zusammenklicken von GUIs. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das brauchbar ist, auch wenn ichs noch nie verwendet habe. 

Ansonsten: siehe Wildcard


----------



## AlArenal (15. Nov 2006)

JFormDesigner oder NetBeans


----------



## soad (15. Nov 2006)

Ja, danke JFormDesigner schaut recht gut aus.


----------



## wranger (15. Nov 2006)

Moin,

falls du deine GUI mit SWT (verwendet/entworfen von Eclipse) erstellen willst, so kann ich dir Jiglo empfehlen.

Ist für nicht kommerziellen Einsatz kostenlos, einfach runterladen und in Eclipse einbinden.

MfG

wranger


----------



## MiG877 (16. Nov 2006)

Der GUI Editor von Visio ist für solche Dinge sehr brauchbar und einfach zu bedienen, zumindest nen Versuch wert


----------



## motschow (17. Nov 2006)

So ganz nebenbei: gibt es eigendlich ne möglichkeit, den NetBeans Form Designer für SWT-Projekte zu nutzen?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Nov 2006)

Ich denke mal SUN wird sich hüten SWT auch nur zu erwähnen  :wink:


----------

